# 07 Altima 3.5 Brakes Rotors Pads?



## manster555 (Apr 4, 2011)

Guys i have a 2007 altima 3.5 V6 and my brake pads and rotors are done so i'm going to have them replaced.

I live in Ontario Canada, GTA Mississauga it snows around here so they salt the roads a lot (need rustproofed rotors if there's such a thing) i have a couple of question.

What kind Brake Pads and Rotors would you guys recommend?

Whats a good site or place to get them?

Should i just go to nissan and get them quoted C$900 for all 4 rotors and pads

Sorry for being such a newb.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No such thing as "rustproof rotors," to my knowledge. Aftermarket rotors are typically pretty good. Stick with name brands like Wagner or Raybestos. Akebono is the original equipment manufacturer and the original pads are ceramic type, so stick with ceramic pads. Akebono ceramic and Raybestos Professional Series ceramics are good choices for dailey drivers. Wagner ceramics are pretty good and Wagner is currently offering a $15 rebate per set. Buy online and you can get some pretty good deals.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I've had good luck with the Wearever house brand of ceramic brake pads from Advance Auto Parts on a few different cars.

Sign up to get their discount codes via email or just use the "P20" code that always seems to work for getting 20% off. I order online and then pick up in the store.

I think the Wearever ceramic front pads for an Altima are about $46.


----------



## panbacca (Jun 24, 2010)

"Centric" makes a decent rotor that has a black, what they call "e-coating" on the rotor cap and along the outer part of the rotor that inhibits rust. But the braking surface on a rotor will always get rust on it no matter what. But at least these help with the appearance on the rest of the rotor.

Akebono's for pads are good. Wagner, like mentioned above are also decent pads.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They started limiting the use of that "P20" code at Advance Auto to 4 times per customer.


----------

